# Any Social Workers out there? Needs Careers Advice



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi there, 

Well I am considering a major career change and I am very interested in social work but haven't got a clue where to start really. 
I have absolutely no experience in any sort of social, care or health work and have been a Recruitment Consultant for the last 11 years! 

I started a Social Science degree when I was 19 however only completed two years and dropped out so I doubt I would have any exemptions and would no doubt have to take the full undegraduate degree course. It would not be feasible to be a full time student for three years so ideally I would be seeking a traineeship where I could train and earn however I understand these are very few and far between - I expect they would go to people who have already gained some experience in social care/ health etc. 

I wondered if anyone had any tips on how I might go about exploring this further and how I can find out more about social work in general. I couldn't realistically start anything until after maternity leave (at least twelve months away) however I would like to make some enquiries now. 

Many thanks 

Greeneyed xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would contact your local authority hun for a chat ..   they should be able to give you some advice..

Cat x


----------

